# Flame Warriors (a field guide to Internet trolls)



## Feo Takahari (Feb 19, 2014)

I first found this site quite a few years back--I was surprised to find that it's still running. Browse it long enough, and you may recognize some of your fellow forumites, generalized and caricatured by the kinds of arguments they start. (I'm an Archivist myself.)

Flame Warriors Home


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

I thought we were all Eagle Scouts here....

This is definitely *NOT* a thread for rate-the-one-above-you...


----------



## Chilari (Feb 19, 2014)

Interesting site. Very interesting. I have spotted a few parallels with former Mythic Scribes members.


----------



## AnneL (Feb 19, 2014)

"Yes, I am afraid trolls do behave like that, even those with only one head each."


----------



## Roan Davidson (Feb 19, 2014)

Huh. I'm going to try to squash down any nitpicking tendencies now.


----------

